# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как избавиться от окна с иероглифами перед входом в Windows XP

## thyrex

Примеры:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=121228
http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=17646
http://forum.oszone.net/thread-233987.html

Окно с кнопкой OK, появляющееся на экране приветствия, не что иное, как результат немного испорченных настроек в политиках (_Сообщение при загрузке системы_).
Лечим так:




> Cохраните следующий текст с расширением reg и запустите полученный файл.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system]
> "legalnoticecaption"=""
> ...

----------

akok,  *Никита Соловьев*,  *Дeнис*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

